# New routine



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

As I am changing my routine I thought I would start a journal. I always stick to the basics so things don't really change an awful lot, just a shake up!

MON

Bench press

Seated overhead press

Dumbbell bent over laterals

Dips

Hanging leg raises

WED

Leg extensions

Squats

Stiff leg deadlift

Leg curl

Standing calf raise

FRI

Deadlift

Chins

Shrugs

DB/BB curl

Seated calf raise

Ab Rope crunches

I have been hitting some personal best recently so to start this routine I have backed off on the weight and hope to build on and break through these pb's. Yesterday looked like this,

Bench press 60k x 10, 80k x 10, 90k x 5 x 3

Seated press 40k x 10, 62.5 x 5 x 3

Db bent laterals 12.5k x 10 x 3

Weighted Dips 20k x 10 x 3

Hanging leg raises 4 x 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i rather like that 

i`d change a couple of things but i`d just be being pedantic...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Pray tell, I am open to suggestions


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah i`d be nit picking mate...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i will say be prepared to drop exercises as you get into later stages of training cycle tho.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, have done in the past. Nothing gets in the way of the big three. The only reason I stick with the bent laterals is that my front and side delts are better developed and recently had a trapped nerve in my shoulder, my chiropractor said my front delts were pulling my shoulder girdle forward pinching the nerve. Since then I have trained the rear delts consistently and have had no more trouble.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm youve rung a bell with me there.

i have 1 shoulder that droops forward and i`m told the front delt is more pronounced than other.

its distorted the symetry in my upper back totally if i`m honest.

ive been thinking for a while to try those laterals..

you think that should be a long term input to my routine then?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I think so, it's helped pull my shoulders back a little and there are not too many excercises I know for rear delts. We don't have any specific machines for them so its just dumbbells for me.

Give them a try for 3 months


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks good mate, look forward to seeing your log progress!

Cal for rear delts just stick in 1 or 2 sets of bent over laterals on the cable machine at the end of your back or shoulder session, won't even notice the extra work!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers, Scan


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thecrazycal..doing a rear deltoid exercise....

my god how times have changed lol...

nice one dudes


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i could use traditional chest expanders for thse reverse thingies couldnt i..?

i have some original 60`s ones..and nooo i didnt buy them in the 60`s...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

You could try them, I like the dumbbells best and I have used the cable crossover as well!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought I would try 20 rep squats, had some success with 20 rep deadlifts some time ago. Started relatively light but still felt sick afterwards!

Squats 60k x 10 x 2, 90k x 20

Stiff leg deadlifts 8ok x 8 x 3

Leg curl 40k x 10 x 3

toe raises on leg press 100k x 15, 110k x 15, 120k x 12 x 2

Rope crunches 35k x 15 x 4


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Good work mate, 20 rep squats are a killer but give great results. :clap2: :faint:

Do you ever do Leg extensions? I find they work well with leg curls either as a superset or after each other.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Normally yes, but this time "every man and his dog" was using the machine!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Had some treatment at the chiropractors several weeks ago, so first time with deadlifts since then!

Deadlift 60k x 10, 100k x 8, 140k x 5 x 3

Chins 8,8,6,6

Shrugs 100k x 8 x 3

Single arm machine curls 20k x 10, 25k x 8, 30k x 6

calf raises 110 x 20 x 2


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Although I have only trained for three days this week it's amazing how a small change in a workout effects the muscles. Most muscle groups are sore today and tight hamstrings are making walking tricky!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Still building up to my PB's so fairly easy today.

Bench press 65k x 10, 80k x 10, 95k x 5 x 3

Overhead press 40k x 10, 62.5k x 6 x 3

Bent lateral raises 15k x 12 x 3

Weighted dips 25k x 10, 7(f), 6(f)

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Felt some pain in the groin area whilst warming up for squats, so stuck to low reps instead of twenty reppers. Dont want any injuries!

Squats 60k x 10, 90k x 6, 95k x 6, 100 x 6, 110 x 6

Leg ext 35k x 10, 40k x 10, 50k x 10, 60k x 8

Stiff legged deadlift 85k x 8 x 3

leg curl 45k x 10 x 3

calf raises on leg press 110k x 15, 130k x 15, 150k x 15

Normally I can find the "groove" to any exercise but I have a constant battle with squats. It never feels comfortable.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its odd i know i couldnt do 90kg for 20 reps but i can comfortably dead more than you 

so did you warm up prior to workout out?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

yep, all warmed up. Deadlift is down somewhat due to lower back problem. Chiro has fixed it now so am building back slowly. The gym owner hasn't bought the trap bar yet.:axe:If he doesn't get one I will buy it. I bet it helps to lift more as well. I'm lifting from the floor with a regular olympic bar.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah sure and i was guessitmating what i could do from the floor lol

i mamaged a few weeks of sldl which gave me a further idea..

damn if you were all warmed up....

maybe look at some porn preworkout?

get the blood full pumping into the groinal area lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

If I looked at stuff like that first I wouldn't get to the gym. Lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Missed my back/bicep workout due to work. No gym at the hotel:der:

Today

Bench 60k x 10, 85k x 8, 97.5k x 5 x 3

Press 40k x 10, 65k x 6 x 3

Bent laterals 17.5k x 10 x 3

Weighted dips 25k x 10, 8, 6

Machine curls 25k x 10, 30k x 8, 40k x 8

Leg raises 3 x 10


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Out of curiousty how much do ya weight. In your pic u look quite big


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Last time I looked I was 81k. Dont use the scales much tho!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Leg workouts come around quick!!!!

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 6, 110k x 6, 120k x 5

Leg extensions 45k x 10, 55k x 10, 65k x 8

Leg curl 40k x 10, 50k x 8, 60k x 6

SLD 90k x 8 x 3

Calf raises 120k x 15, 140k x 12, 160k x 12


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Deadlift 60k x 10, 110 x 8, 150k x 6, 152.5k x 6, 157.5 x 5

Chins 8, 8, 6

Shrugs 105k x 10 x 2

Machine curls 30k x 10, 40k x 10, 50k x 10 (one arm at a time)

Calf presses 120k x 16, 140k x 13, 160k x 12

Rope crunches 30k x 10, 40k x 10, 40k x 10


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

how did the 5 x 162.5k deads feel after?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Good mate, thanks. Should have seen the chiro years ago!!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Since I have changed my routine and reduced the volume I have noticed that my muscle has lost some shape and depth! I may have to tinker with the routine and maybe add some things. Believe it or not I actually looked better when I trained five days a week!!!!!!! Cal will love this, LOL.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes but you will look better if you train 5 days a week because you will always be pumped but i bet inside you will be sore and aching layball:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Been working away for over three weeks and couldnt find a gym anywhere.:axe:So no training and my usually strict diet took a nose dive. Back in the gym Monday. We have a new trap bar to play with:clap2:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I havent posted on here for a while but today I deadlifted 195k for six reps and then 200k for six good reps as well. I am really pleased with that!!!

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to have you around again dude..

is that all?

pussy :wink:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol, cheers. I'm catching you up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you nutter i can do those poundages but theyre partials from just below knee height


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

My training partner suggested I try without my shoes, what a difference it made. We lifted from floor with trap bar. I love the trap bar!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

a bit sore today to say the least! sore but happy!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> a bit sore today to say the least! sore but happy!!


this thread is now 50% gayer :becky:

but thats cool we`re all very metrosexual round here these days...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Speak for yourself !! LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he`s youre training partner big man LOL!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

My first workout in Brazil, Gym is pretty good.

I listed only exercises coz strangely the weights have no numbers on them, had to go by feel!

flat bench press

dips

incline flyes

military press

front raise

side lat raise

bent lat raise

dumbbell tricep extension

pushdowns

calf raises

crunches/leg raises

30 mins cardio


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice one mate. A good solid chest, shoulders & tri's workout.

No numbers on weights? Must be a hardcore gym, like our local Animal gym!

Is it training at altitude too?

Good to read your post!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Not at altitude mate, quite close to the coast here!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

oh yer :der: you did tell me that already!!

what's the temp and humidity though?

and does the water go anti-clockwise down the plug hole as you're south of the equator?

and are you training tonight?

i'm doing back tonight and arms in the morning and footy Saturday evening.

:wave:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Temp is around 25 deg C in the day, no humidity.

Yes the water does go down anti-clockwise lol.

No training tonight, im doing three days a week. Push/pull/legs.

Good deadlifting from you! No chance of deadlifting here:tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

umm go on then what you doing in brazil?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm commisioning four industrial gas turbines on new gas pipeline


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Gym was humid today and the A/C wasn't working!

chins

lat pulldowns

close grip pulldown

seated row

dumbbell curls

cable curls

hanging leg raises

crunches

30 mins cardio

Then went to find something healthy to eat. Not that easy here.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

no ac?!? a good cardio session all round!

any pictures of the gym you could share?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I will see what i can do!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Bloody gym has been closed for 5 days, any excuse for a holiday here.

If I missed a workout I miss it and carry on my schedule so its exactly like the one above.

Sorry Ronnie I forgot my camera! next time.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

so finaly I get to train my legs!

leg press

safe squat

leg curls

db stiff leg deadlift

calf raises

20 mins on bike and my legs are fried. Had trouble with shaking legs and trying to use clutch on car, not easy as the roads around the gym resemble the face of the moon!!!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

My legs have just recovered from the leg session so I must have put some effort in. I have had a trapped nerve in my shoulder for some time which has hampered upper body training but it seems to be better now. I am also suffering on the diet front as getting the right foods at the right time is very difficult here. Everything is very un healthy here. They are sugar MAD!!! The hotel will however keep me in chicken and rice.

bench press

dips

cable crossovers fst-7

military press

side lateral raises

bent lateral raise

pushdowns

hangining leg raises

crunches

calf raises

I have stubborn calf muscles and have read an article on doing calf raises from the floor not on a platform. Theory is from the bottom stretch it is the achilies tendon helping the calf muscle. I tried it from the floor last night and they hurt like hell this morning. See what they look like after a month of this.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

workout from Thursday

chins

wide grip pulldowns

close grip pulldowns

machine row

barbell curls

cable curls

hanging leg raises

crunches

seated calf raises

The gym is down a very dark rough surfaced road from the hotel and just before I left to go to the gym tonight a guy was shot dead 100 yards from hotel!! Didn't stop me going though, I must be mad.

Leg press

safe tru squat

leg curl

db stiff leg deadlift

calf raises

hanging leg raise

leg raises

It's just too hot at the minute to do cardio! No ac and its very humid.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

bench press

weighted dips

crossovers

military press

side laterals

bent laterals

pushdowns

hanging leg raises

This is the gym!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

hey that looks pretty good actually, better than i expected somehow. i like the t bar rower. lots of machines, cant see many free weights apart from the bench though? very good post!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice looking gym.

It's becoming quite popular nowadays to setup businesses in Brasil (yes I spell it properly - the brasillian way), due to the fast growing economy.

Wouldn't mind a visit soon!

Good work too fella.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

The free weights are the other end. Two flat benches and an incline. No olympic weights tho.


----------



## Milind Gill (Nov 17, 2010)

Please complete my short and easy questionnaire on sport supplements and help me complete my project for University of Portsmouth UK. Thank you!

Sport supplements Survey


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

as last night was "international chest night" I did my legs

smith squats

legextensions

leg curls

calf raises

hanging leg raises

Although this gym is ok I am looking forward to getting back to my regular gym in the UK.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Massive thunder storm today whilst training! The roof on the gym does not entirely cover the floor space:der: so the rain was p*ssing in!!

Had to work around it.

Wide pulldowns

v handle pulldowns

seated row

barbell curls

Calf raises

hanging knees to chest

Ive bee doing calf raises from the floor rather than elevated on a block and I must say they are harder to do. Only time will tell if they help a lagging bodypart!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i trained on monday at lavive and the new cable machine is really good. stacks of 300lbs and tape instead of cables ... very smooth. think you'll be impressed, but he is now closing at 9pm!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

mmmm membership fees up and opening hours down, not good.

I guess I will have to pay a membership again soon, lol.

What,s on the new equipment?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

missed a workout this week so tried to include some of the work in tonights show.

smith squats

leg curls

calf raises

pulldowns

cable row

barbell curls

hanging leg raises

Recently watched a seminar with Dorian Yates and he was saying his best mass builder for chest was the decline press followed by incline press. I have not really used this exercise much so will include it in the new year. My training partner rates them too, Dorian will be pleased to know.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I couldn't wait for new year and as this gym has a decline bench away we go.

warm up rotator cuff

decline bench press

dumbbell incline press

flat flyes

concentration curls

barbell curl

hanging leg raises

crunches

30 mins cardio.

Cardio was hard going at 40 degrees and only small fan on wall.

I really enjoyed this workout, short but intense.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> I couldn't wait for new year and as this gym has a decline bench away we go.
> 
> warm up rotator cuff
> 
> ...


I noticed your adapting Dorian's training regime. Surprised your doing cardio post weights, as he did say to try and do separately to allow for full recovery.

I mean personally ill keep doing cardio after weights, as im not going to go gym twice a day.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I know he said that but that would mean going to gym seven days a week and that's just not possible with my work. Gym here is shut at the weekends as well.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> Yeah I know he said that but that would mean going to gym seven days a week and that's just not possible with my work. Gym here is shut at the weekends as well.


I hear ya mate totally. Sometime ill go and do a cardio only session after work. Never hurts!

Muscle growth isn't just in the window of opportunity after a workout, its prolonged over time. So yeah Dorian is probably right about your window for recovery, but if your diet and rest is solid during the whole week you'll grow none the less.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Extremely humid today but went all out anyway.

pullovers

close grip pulldowns

dumbbell rows

wide grip low pulley row

front lat pulldown

shrugs

25 mins cardio

All the above done with one working set to failure after warm ups, one minute rest between each. Felt out of breath towards the end but I guess this will improve with time. I can see why the advice is to keep cardio away from this type of workout! Great pump though:becky:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Normally I ache the day after training a particular muscle but I have noticed that after using this HIT routine I didn't feel it and wondered if I under lifted. But the day after the ache started twice as much as normal.

Very strange, hopefully a good sign.

Shoulders and tri's tonight!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

shoulders and tri's done in 28 minutes!!

dumbbell press

side laterals

cable side laterals

bent over raises

pushdowns

lying tricep extension

seated dumbbell tricep extension

Hanging leg raises

Good pump in shoulders and triceps after workout. Feel numb this morning, waiting for the ache now!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

warm up

leg extensions

squats

leg press

leg curl

sldl

calf raises

seated calf raises

unbelievable workout, I can hardly stand my legs are shaking so much.

Driving was interesting! All that in 40 mins


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> Normally I ache the day after training a particular muscle but I have noticed that after using this HIT routine I didn't feel it and wondered if I under lifted. But the day after the ache started twice as much as normal.
> 
> Very strange, hopefully a good sign.
> 
> Shoulders and tri's tonight!


This would say to me maybe you are not resting and duelling your body enough in the 12hrs after your workout?

I generally ache the day after a session but it is more pronounced after my day off......which for me indicates I have resting....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Food is a real problem at the moment, I can't get enough of the right stuff.

I've been training at maintenance level really just until I get home.

However my legs ache today after last nights session!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I've moved hotels now as I am flying to UK tomorrow. So I go up to the "fitness suite" on the top floor and inside is a treadmill and six pink dumbbells!

Guess I will have to wait until I get home.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Trained at a mates gym today.

rotator cuff

bench press

incline dumbbell press

incline fly

concentration curl

barbell curl

hanging leg raise

crunches

Back to my regular gym tomorrow. Will be able to put the weights used from then.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey mariner,

thanks for your feedback on my log, ive looked through yours. You do a 3 day week..is that good for quick mass production?

also noticed you have no bicep exercises in your main routine.. I am actually looking to build some sexy arms by summer 2011


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

He did concentration curls and barbell curls which is for biceps mate. You will get mass by having a good solid diet along with good heavy lifting.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry mate i was basing that on his first post to the thread..

Just read it all..

Not sure where te concentration curls n barbel curls would fit in

I really want a five day routine like the one i currently have in my journal

I think im allowing enough timefor growth but perhaps i am over doin it with too many exercises


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It will be hard to grow on 5 days training

MUSCLES GROW WHEN RESTED


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think i have adequate rests betwren muscle groups;

Mon chest n bis

Tues cardio n abs

Wed legs

Thurs shoulders n tris

Fri back

What do u think


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why not go with:

Monday chest and triceps

Tuesday cardio and abs

Thursday legs and shoulders

Saturday back and biceps


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks london

But my local gym gets so busy on weekends its virtually impossible to get a decent workoit without waiting hence cooling down to use benches/barbels

So has to be weekdays

But thanks again


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

my routine is ;

mon

chest and biceps

tues

back

wed

rest

thurs

shoulders and triceps

friday

legs

This leaves the weekend free


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Back in my regular gym today for the first time in 10 weeks.

pullovers

close grip pulldown

wide grip low pulley row

dumbbell row

I really wanted to do deadlifts today but have an irritating cough that made my chest burn by the end of db rows so gave it a miss. As I was getting a feel for this workout at my regular gym i did not take note of the weights. This will start next week.

Over the last three years travelling for work has made sticking to a diet a nightmare but i will be in Uk for at least the next 12 months so will make a determined effort with this. Below is a rough daily guide. Protein sources will be rotated to keep me interested and of course my 5 a day will be adhered to on top of this list.

7.00 am

8 egg whites, 2 whole eggs

100 grams oats

orange juice

10.00 am

8 oz chicken breast

small potato

13.00

8 oz chicken breast

small potato

16.00

extreme mass shake

6-8 rice cakes

18.00

pre workout shake

18.30

training

19.30

post workout shake

20.30

8 oz turkey breast

16 oz pasta

veg

whole grain roll

22.30

casein protein shake

This comes in at around 4000 cals, 450 grams protein, 480 grams carbs, 40 grams fat. None training days will see a reduction in carbs consumed.

I also plan on some new "supplements" but I am not sure I can discuss them here but I can't post in relevant section so will wait for advice on that.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

London1976 said:


> It will be hard to grow on 5 days training
> 
> MUSCLES GROW WHEN RESTED


your assuming all people are the same,

plenty of people have greater gains from more volume


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MM do you raise fats on non training days when you drop the carbs?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

never gave that a thought really. Any suggestions?

Can I mention my "supplements" in this log?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey mariner,

just one question; i noted you do your back day after you do your biceps.

i read in various places to give your biceps good enough rest between them. As back exercises utilise biceps for pullin the weight, is that a good idea?

my routine is similar;

mon-bicep chest

tue-cardio/abs

wed-legs

thurs-shoulder/tricep

fri-back


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chest before biceps


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> hey mariner,
> 
> just one question; i noted you do your back day after you do your biceps.
> 
> ...


I have given it some thought , I am following the Yates training plan and so far no problems but I would change leg and back day around if further down the line it held me back.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Feeling the effects of my cold still so I'm still going steady. It's affecting my appetite as well which is not good.

Rotator cuff warm up

Dumbbell press

Side lateral raise

Cable side lateral

Seated bent over raise

Pushdowns

Lying tricep extension

Dumbbell extension

Hanging leg raises

Crunches


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

warm up

leg extension

leg press

squats

leg curl

sld

calf raises

All a bit of a struggle today!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Rotator cuff warm up

decline press 100x6

incline dumbbell press 35x7

incline flyes 20x10

concentration curl 17.5x7

barbell curl 35x9

hanging leg raise

crunches

20 mins cardio


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

sorry mate this might sound dumb but what exercises or stretches do you do for your rotator cuff


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

You can see it on here


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

pullover 30x9

close grip pulldown 61x8

wide grip row 61x7

dumbbell row 30x8

deadlift 125x6

dumbbell shrug 40x8


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

cheers mate awsome vid


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

There are more of those vids on you tube. All body parts covered


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Rotator cuff warm up

decline bench press 105x6

dumbbell incline press 37.5x6

incline flyes 20x12

concentration curls 20x6

barbell curls 35x11

hanging leg raise

crunches


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Have had a hectic schedule lately so training has been hit and miss. Hopefuly all sorted now.

I am back working in Brazil again but this time in the Amazon rain forest so didn't hold out much hope of a gym. But I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw this at the top of one of the accomadation boats. Better than nothing.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Quality... ghetto gym!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

nice one mate. you get to train in more international gyms than Jay Cutler!

is that a green bug net around encasing the "gym deck"?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

What do you do mariner for work,looks interesting.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> nice one mate. you get to train in more international gyms than Jay Cutler!
> 
> is that a green bug net around encasing the "gym deck"?


Sure is, it's a mosquitto net. Millions of the buggers here!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

franki3 said:


> What do you do mariner for work,looks interesting.


I am an industrial gas turbine technician, commissioning on new gas pipe line through the Amazon.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am afraid training not so good here as there is not much weight.

Cardio consists of chasing the mosquittos away!!!

Can't wait to get in my gym next week.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Only got a limited time at my gym so I thought I would make the most of it.

Monday

squats

leg extension

leg curl

dumbbell pullover

decline bench

wide grip cable row

chins

military press

barbell curl

dumbbell tricep extension

calf press

crunches

All above one set to failure after warm up, 2 sets to warm up on squats.

Calf press was 2 drop sets.

Tuesday

45 mins cardio

Thursday

deadlift

stiff leg deadlift

shrug

dips

incline dumbbell press

high cable row

underhand chin

military press from dead stop

barbell curl

pushdowns

calf press

leg raises

As before one set to failure, except deadlifts where I took 3 warm ups.

Friday

30 mins cardio


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you ever tried hi pulley rows laying on a bench with your feet up?

i discovered em due to my back..

gotta go highish reps tho as you can only go with up to bodyweight if not you get lifted up lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Never tried that Cal, will look at it sometime.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am back on the Amazon and the gym is getting more limited. This is it apart from some dumbbells. Diet is difficult here as well, cakes, cakes and cakes.

I try and stick to the beef, chicken and rice.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Rice cakes won't make you a beef cake!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I won't mention my routine. You will only laugh.:becky:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I might re-title this a NO PROGRESS JOURNAL


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

So at last here we go. A trial on short course of AAS.

100mg Prop EOD.

Diet should be good to go as in previous posts and should have no training distractions.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is this your first cycle mariner? Test prop is the best kind of test to begin with isn't it as its short estered? I'm goign to be doing test e in around 12 weeks time.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Done prohormone before. Long courses don't fit with my work schedule so prop could be ideal. Using T-bullets as well.

Good luck with your course.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers mate 12 weeks to go yet though haha


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Legs today and it felt good!!

leg ext

squats

leg press

sdl

leg curl

calf raise

seated calf raises


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

feeling good after two jabs of prop and three t bullets over three days.

decline bench press 2 warm up sets, 90x9 ( i was a pussy here, should have done 100)

incline dumbbell press warm up, 25x7 (this should have been heavier too!)

dips me+10k plate x 10

concentration curl 2x10 12.5k, 15kx8

ez bar curl 40k 2x6

Definitely feel stronger:clap2:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Could you put your weights and reps in dude?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

lazy bugger aint I, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol it would be good to see them


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

ok, next time I will


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardio day

45 mins on tread mill

incline walking

My legs are sore from previous workout!


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

This looks good routine mate how much cardio are you planning on doing as your doing 3 day (is that right??)


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am doing a four day routine while I am ON.

3 separate days cardio


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you wanna try a sweatz shirt one cardio day?


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> I am doing a four day routine while I am ON.
> 
> 3 separate days cardio[/quote
> 
> trying to decide between 3 and 4 day while ON!! and after seeing your routine going for a 4 so i'll keep an eye over here good luck with the cycle mate cheers..


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

cheers,

lets try a sweatz Ron, thnx


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

barbell over head press 40x10, 45x10, 55x8

lat raise 10x10, 12.5x8

cable lat raise 10x8

bent raises 12.5x10, 12.5x10

lying cable tri extension 30x10, 40x8

overhead dumbbell extension 30x10, 35x8

pushdowns 22.5x10, 27x8

Constantly feel hot, must either be the T-bullets or the prop or both!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

deadlift 105x10, 145x10, 185x6f (no floor touching)

shrug 145x6f

close grip pulldowns 48x10, 61x10, 75x8f

dumbbell row 25x10, 32.5x8

wide grip pulley row 48x10, 61x6f

hyper extensions 10x10

Felt strong in deadlift today. Could have done more but kept it back, haven't done them for 5 weeks. Don't want any injuries.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

good lifting mate

i would put the hot feeling down to the prop ...... i tend to feel hot and get flu like symptoms if i ever take prop

do you find taking prop a pain (not literally) with the frequency of injections ... i only ever use it in the last 2-3 weeks before a show and rarely bother with it any other time due to its short time in the body


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

glad to see you squatting mate i would rate this exercise if you want good legs

i do mine every 7-10 days depending how i feel , i have found taking 10 days off legs makes them very strong and brings them on nicely

managed to up my squat after my knee op from 140kg to 270kg for reps in 12 months with longer rest periods between leg work outs


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I struggle with squats but I keep at it!

It is a pain with the jab EOD but because of work I can only do short cycles. This is my first and it is a trial to see if it is worth it. I am never here long enough for a lengthy cycle.

Never though about it but I do have cold symptoms as well!!!!!

Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

good squats them mate. Phewwwwwww


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done mm some good lifts, it seem to be working out for you.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i always get flu like symptoms on prop mate

if you were running a trial course on gear i would have opted for a slow acting test such as cyp or enanthate ...... you could do a shot every 7-10 days .... its more cost effective and better than jabbing eod


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats just it mate, I only have 5 weeks at a time in the country.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i would still go wit the slow acting test as it will stay in the system even after the last jab for about 10 days

maybe kick start with the prop for first few weeks


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

cardio today,

45 hard mins, shin pumps are a killer.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

mightymariner said:


> cardio today,
> 
> 45 hard mins, shin pumps are a killer.


lol i dont envy you mate .. i get those too


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Horrible aren't they?

Battled on tho but had to keep swapping treadmill and x-trainer


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

45 mins cardio last night.

Legs today

leg ext 35x12, 45x12, 55x12

leg press 70x12, 110x12, 150x12

squats 60x12, 100x8

leg curl 25x12, 40x10, 50x8

sldl 60x10

calf raises 110xfailure (2 sets with rest pause at the end)

seated calf 90x11f x2


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

How's the pumps?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

The back pumps are a killer after squats and sldl.

Gone away now.


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> The back pumps are a killer after squats and sldl.
> 
> Gone away now.


How long do these pumps stay in MM


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

shin pumps all the time during cardio

back pumps up to 20 mins after squats.

Im taking taurine to help


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> shin pumps all the time during cardio
> 
> back pumps up to 20 mins after squats.
> 
> Im taking taurine to help


Taurine it is then what dosage


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Im taking 5g a day.

What course are you planning?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

decline bench 60x12, 80x12, 100x8

inc db press 25x10, 30x8

dips me plus 20k 2x10

concentration curl 15x10, 15x8, 17.5x6

curls 40x8, 45x6

Everything going to plan and slowly gaining. Lots of jabs on this course though, sites are getting a little sore now.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Some good lidts their mate especially the dips and decline bench.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good workout there mm. Dont envy you the pumps.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Some good lidts their mate especially the dips and decline bench.


To be honest I could have done more as well but will save it for next time.

Cheers


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Good workout there mm. Dont envy you the pumps.


Back pump all day today but manageable. Great chest pump, I enjoyed that one lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

The course is going well then?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

:clap2: so far so good


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

good work mm ... cardio tomorrow!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardio today. Started two t-bullets a day now and pumps are worse on cardio. Thinking of upping the taurine. Bananas help as well.

Any more ideas fellas?

15mins treadmill

15mins x-trainer

15mins bike


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> Cardio today. Started two t-bullets a day now and pumps are worse on cardio. Thinking of upping the taurine. Bananas help as well.
> 
> Any more ideas fellas?
> 
> ...


I see one time Cal posted on this about droping your carbs dont know the thought behind it but coming from Cal i thought sound advice


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't move.

lol It was the only thing that worked for me.

Sorry mm just joking. Personally I did not find anything more than what you are doing.

beep beep


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

seated overhead press (oly bar) 50x10, 55x8, 60x7

side lat raises 10x10, 12.5x10

cable side lat raise 14lbsx8

bent raises 12.5x12, 17.5x9

lying tri extension 32x12, 45x10, 64x8

overhead dumbbell press 35x10, 40x8

pushdowns with rope 27x10, 32x8, 36x8

Feeling strong now. This workout was carried out with the some of the best form I have done. Slow control on everything. Pump was brilliant.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How's the side effects from the t-bulls today?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your getting the benefits. How long left to end of cycle mm.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

no pumps today, taking 15g taurine now.

course ends around 1 june.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Right thats it, No more T-bullets. I cannot even walk to the shop without stopping because of the painful shin pumps. I had same problem with Mass plex so I guess superdrol is not for me.

Just prop for the rest of the month.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not suprised mm. Did you have any similar problems with dbol.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

No pumps with Dbol.

Felt strong on deadlifts but my pumps kind of ruined the workout.

deadlift 125x6, 165x5, 205x3 stopped because of lower back pump

close grip pulldown 61x10, 75x10, 82x6

wide grip row 61x10, 68x6

hyper extensions 10x01, 10x10


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like you enjoyed your workout mm. Some good lifts there mate.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

cheers, are you going to the expo on Saturday?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Love to but too far to travel for me over 500 miles each way.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I cannot even walk to the shop without stopping because of the painful shin pumps. I had same problem with Mass plex so I guess superdrol is not for me.


i got like that but unfortunately ive got londons part tub..

cant waste em lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

keep up the good work mate .... i suffer with the lower back pumps too


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

thanx, I am cutting them because I wont be able to walk around the Expo LOL


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, so no bullets today and the pumps are not noticeable yet. I know it is early. I now have pip in my quad so I am having a right old time of it, lol. Things we do for progress.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great deads dude. Did you never get pumps on dbol? Back pumps are shocking on the deads aren't they mate


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

bring them calves on mate

have a look at this!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

great pump today!!

decline bench press 60x10 90x10 105x7

dumbbell incline press 27.5x10 37.5x7

dips 25kx8 25kx7

concentration curl 17.5x10 17.5x8 20x7

bar curl 40x10 50x6

really pleased how it is going but I have to go to work earlier than expected so last prop will be Monday.

After my PCT I will then be able to see if the short courses are viable.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How many weeks did you manage to get in dude.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

First jab was on the fourth of May and the last one will be 23rd May. I certainly notice the difference. Eight kilo increase on bodyweight. Let's see what pct brings.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good dude. Decent weight gain aswell in short period of time


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Start my PCT tomorrow so will soon start to see if there is anything to be gained from a short course. I am hoping so.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I only have the use of a multigym at the moment. Not great but better than nothing. Still feeling strong after my short cycle. At present I am using standard PCT and Reload.

leg extensions

chest press

dumbbell side lateral

front raises

tricep pushdown

hanging leg raises

All 3 sets, last set max weight and to failure.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

awesome journal mate! really enjoying it. keep it up!

what kind of diet do you stick to?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks!

I am pretty strict with my food (no crap) but it is not so easy when I travel. I can always find chicken, beef and rice though.

Outline of my diet is in the journal somewhere.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

lat pulldown

close grip pulldown

concentration curls

dumbbell curls

leg raises

crunches


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Just 30 mins on the treadmill last night, I was trying for 45 but it was so hot I couldn't breathe (treadmill outside). Will try and work at getting the time up.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

leg extensions

chest press

side laterals

front raises

tricep pushdowns

I tried to read the weights on the stack but couldn't get any numbers. From the feel the stack is about 90-100k. Only a guess tho!

I just pick heaviest weight for exercise and rep out,

Some pics from the Expo. Great to meet my inspiration to train, Dorian Yates(he signed my temple gym shirt too!)

And of course to see the current MR O.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Quick update.

It has been three weeks since my last jab and nearing the end of PCT. Of the 10k I gained on my short cycle I have managed to keep 7k during PCT even with a less than perfect diet. All in all for only a 3 week cycle I am pleased and plan to do a 4 week test prop only course in August. Definitely no more orals because of killer pumps.

As I can only do short cycles I am pleased with the results.


----------



## charles Hower (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow they are huge! You are getting big yourself! Keep up the good work! :clap2:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

that made no sense? lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I think he was referring to the guys in the photos Ronnie


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

As I am sat here at work in the Rain Forest I have been planning my next 30 day cycle. I have found a very informative book about short cycles and the benefits they bring while avoiding most side effects. The book is titled "building the perfect beast" by Author L.Rea (yes Author is his name!).

With a some help from a trusted party I have come up with Lixus rip blend which contains test acetate, tren acetate and masteron 75mg each per 1ml EOD

I am considering adding prop as well. I will be using HCG on cycle and nolva, clomid and re-load as pct.

I had a good experience with my first short blast so hopefully this will move me on a little further.

Cycle will start in August when I get back to the UK.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

new cycle, so here we go again.

THURSDAY

Leg extensions 40x12 50x10 60x10

Leg press 100x12 150x15 180x12 180x12

SLDL 80x10 90x8 90x6

Leg curl 40x10 45x8 50x6

Calf raise

(from floor) 60x15 80x20 100x15

calf press 120 x failure (twice)

FRIDAY

Decline bench press 60x12 90x8 100x7 110 x6

Incline press 40x10 60x8 70x6 70x6

dips 15x6 15x6

X overs 18x10 x 7

Concentration curl 12.5x10 15x10 15x10

EZ curl 35x10 40x10 45x6

weighted crunch 30x15x3


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Feeling good on this cycle, much better without orals!

military press 40x10 60x8 70x6

lat raises 10x10 12,5x10 15x8

bent raises 12.5x12 15x9 17.5x7

cable side lat raise 7x10 7x10

lying cable ext 41x10 55x9 64x6

overhead db press 40x8 40x6

rope pulldown 27x10 41x8 45x7


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

Great log

the prop u were using was it from Lixus? did u feel it a bit painfull while injecting?

i am looking to go for prop next time i'm on, that is why I asking

keep a good work


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks.

Yes I was using Lixus prop. No pain whatsoever. This time I have mixed prop and Lixus ripblend.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

didn't post my back workout as I forgot, lol, but I remember the deadlifts were 185 kilos

Legs today

Leg extension 30x15, 40x12, 50x10 60x10 60x10

Leg press 100x15 150x12 190x10 190x10

SLDL 70x10 110x8 110x6

leg curl 30x 10 35x10 35x10

calf press 80x15 100x14 120x12

toe press 100 x12 100x12 100x11


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Decline bench 60x10 90x8 110x6 110x5

incline press 40x10 70x7 70x6

dips 20x8 20x7

preacher curl 30x8 40x6 40x6

ez curl 35x8 45x6 45x6

rope crunches 30x12

getting some good lean gains on this cycle


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

seated bar press 40x10 50x10 60x8 65x7

Lat raises 12.5x10 15x10

Face pulls 40x10 40x10 40x10

Lying tri extension

rope pulldowns forgot to note the weights, just kept adding the weight as felt I strong


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Leg extension 45x12 55x10 65x8

Leg press 100x15 150x12 190x12 190x10

SLDL 80x10x3

Leg curl 35x10 40x10 40x8

calf raise 90x12 110x12 120x12

toe press 100x10 140x10 140x10

Must have worked hard as I cannot walk properly now. nice............


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Decline bench 60x12 100x10 110x7 115x5

Dumbbell incl 25x10 30x8 35x6

Dips 25x6x2

Preacher curl 30x10 40x6 40x6

EZ curl 40x7 45x6

Feeling stronger each time. No real sides off the cycle just a few spots on my neck!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

seated barbell press 40x10 50x8 60x6 65x5

side laterals 10x10 12.5x8 15x6

face pulls 45x10 50x10 59x7

lying tri extension 50x10 64x8 73x6

dumbbell overhead ext 40x8 40x7

rope pulldowns 50x8 55x6 55x6

Great pump in delts, couldn't raise my hands afterwards.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I notice a few on here go with the face pulls. I take it you're pretty happy with them too MM?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I have just added them. Bored with the bent laterals, can really feel the rear delts working with face pulls. You can get a good squeeze at the top.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

close grip pulldowns 55x10 75x18 89x6

wide pulldowns 48x10 61x7 68x6

wide grip row 55x8 68x6 75x6

dumbbell row 35x8 40x6

hyper extension 10x2

Experienced the dreaded "tren cough" this morning, not a pleasant experience.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Legs yesterday but forgot my book with the weights in Doh!!!

decline press 60x12 100x8 115x6 120x6

inc db press 30x10 40x7 40x7

dips 27.5x10 30x8

preacher curl 30x10 40x7 42.5x6

ez curls 40x8 45x7


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

been away for a while. Just found a good gym in Russia. Will resume training tomorrow:clap2:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> been away for a while. Just found a good gym in Russia. Will resume training tomorrow:clap2:


You certainly get around the world, MM.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

sure do, seen some cool gyms too


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Good reading MM, first time ive noticed your journal. Are face pulls close grip upright rows?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

no mate, I use rope attached at head height on the cable tower. Elbows up and hands come alongside my head, it really hits the rear delts.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheers mate, done them a while ago ,we just never had a name for them.Il re add them now im reminded, they were good.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am lucky with memberships

At home my gym freezes membership when I am away, However I do pay up front for the year.

Most gyms around the world have given me one month at a time as I explained I won't be staying long.

Then if I am lucky then the hotel has a gym. The one in Russia is fully equipped with Olympic bars and plates.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MM, is your friend Ronnie Cutler still working out?

Haven't seen him on the forum for a while?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mightymariner said:


> I am lucky with memberships
> 
> At home my gym freezes membership when I am away, However I do pay up front for the year.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the music in foreign hotel gyms!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> MM, is your friend Ronnie Cutler still working out?
> 
> Haven't seen him on the forum for a while?


Yes he is but only a little, he has injured his shoulder and is taking it easy


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been planning a new cycle with some help from some trusted friends.

Wk1 100mg test prop EOD, EQ every 4 days

wk2 100mg test prop EOD "

wk3 100mg test prop EOD, EQ every 4 days, 300mg test sust

wk4 100mg test prop EOD, " , 300mg test sust

wk5 Reload

wk6 Reload

wk7 Reload

wk8 Reload

wk9 Test prop EOD, EQ Every 4 days

wk10 Test prop EOD

wk11 Test prop EOD

wk12 Test prop EOD

Arimidex during cycle

Hcg during cycle

Pct with nolva, clomid and Reload.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Haven't posted workouts lately so here's what I am doing whilst in Russia. Put in some extra days off as I am working nights!!!!

mon

Bench press

incline flyes

dips

Military press

side laterals

bent laterals

Rope pulldowns

Abs

Tues

30 mins interval training on treadmill

wed

day off

Thurs

lat pulldowns

chins

dumbbell row

concentration curl

barbell curl

Abs

Fri

30 mins interval training on treadmill

Sat

day off

Sun

Leg ext

leg press

SLDL

leg curl

Toe presses

Abs

Mon

30 mins interval training on treadmill

And so on......


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

Priviet kamrat  I hope that u find russian girls stunning?? they are hot, enjoy


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Been slack posting in here but I am two weeks into cycle. All going well.

Todays workout

Decline bench press 60x10, 90x8, 105x6

Incline dumbbell press 25x10, 30x9, 35x6

Dips 20x9, 20x7, 20x6

Smith press 40x10, 45x8, 50x6

Side lat raise 12.5x10, 12.5x10, 15x7

face pull 59x10, 64x8, 68x8

Lying tri extension 50x10, 64x8, 73x6

Rope pulldown 18x10, 23x8, 23x7


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

good work mate!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

cheers Ronnie:wave:

today went like this:

Deadlift 115x8, 155x8, 175x6

Close grip pulldown 61x10, 75x8, 82x6

Lat pulldowns 55x10, 61x7, 68x6

Low pulley row 48x10, 61x8, 68x6

Wide grip row 48x10, 55x8, 61x6

Shrugs 80x10, 100x6, 100x6

Preacher curl 30x10, 30x6

e z curl 30x8, 40x6, 40x6

Hammer curl 12.5x8 x2


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg extensions 40x10, 55x10, 65x10

Front squats 40x10x3

Leg press 150x12, 170x10, 190x10

SLDL 90x8, 90x8

Leg curl 40x10, 50x10, 50x6

Toe press 140x12, 160x10, 180x8


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Coming to the end of the first part of my cycle, next will be to try and bridge the 28 days at work with the sustanon and reload.

Decline press 60x10, 100x8, 110x6

Incline db press 25x10, 30x8, 32x6

dips 22.5x8, 22.5x6, 22.5x6

dead stop front press 35x10, 45x8, 55x5 failed on rep6

Side lat raise 15x10,10,8

face pull 64x10, 68x10, 73x10

pushdowns 35x10, 40x7, 40x6

Left it there for tris as they were fried from pressing.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Didn't post last two workouts as was in a rush packing to go away again. Back in Russia now so slightly different equipment. Have to flat bench here as there is no decline bench, not a big fan of flat bench but here we go.

Bench press 65x10, 85x10, 95x6, 100x5

Incline db 25x10, 32.5x7, 32.5x6

dips 22.5x8, 22.5x7

db seated press 20x10, 22.5x8, 22.5x7

side lat raise 12.5x10x2

bent raises 12.5x10x2

Rope pulldowns 30x10, 40x8, 45x8

Then a short walk to my hotel, really freshens you up as its -21 today brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> Didn't post last two workouts as was in a rush packing to go away again. Back in Russia now so slightly different equipment. Have to flat bench here as there is no decline bench, not a big fan of flat bench but here we go.
> 
> Bench press 65x10, 85x10, 95x6, 100x5
> 
> ...


Little nippy,


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

just a bit, lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Braved the cold again and went to gym

Pulldowns 80x10, 100x10, 120x8, 135x6

DB row 27.5x10, 30x8, 32.5x7, 32.5x7

chins 6, 6, 6

Preacher curl 20x8x3 (slow)

curls 30x8, 35x8, 40x6

Only taking reload at the moment, hoping the sust keeps me going until 25 FEB


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

I always include bent over laterals in my shoulder workout, The rear head is worked in Rowing but if you think how much your front and side delts are worked in all pressing then it is wise to work them too. I too was guilty of not working it but now i do, i have a better posture.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Not much time today, up late and then going to work:

Leg press 110x12, 160x12, 210x12, 260x10, 310x10, 350x8

Leg curl 30x12, 40x12, 50x8, 50x8

Toe press 110x15, 160x12, 160x12, 160x10,160x10


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep it up mate!

4 weeks to d day & 15 weeks to expo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

my gym in Russia


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loving the floor!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice one mate ... looks pretty good actually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Gym looks ace


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Gym looks pretty smart mate. -21 and we are moaning about -4 here ha ha


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Gym is pretty good for a hotel.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Not posted on here for a while but still training in Russia. Recently joined a gym in Brazil as I am living there while we wait for my wife's visa to come through.

Currently training on:

day 1 chest/biceps/abs

day2 rest

day3 quads/hams/calves/abs

day4 rest

day5 delts/triceps/abs

day6 rest

day7 back/traps/abs

May have extra days rest depending if I feel I need it.

Next planned cycle is another one month hit. Test prop/tren ace


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Haven't posted for a while what with work and moving house in Brazil I have been a little busy.

Joined a new gym in Maceio and when I use the treadmill I have a view of the Ocean which is really cool.

Getting ready for my holiday after Christmas I have posted my "gear" from the UK to Brazil, as of yet it has not arrived  , 15 days and counting! Hope post is just slow.

If it doesn't arrive I will go ahead with my cycle of T-bullets and Reload instead.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

nice one mate with Ocean views i want some of that


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Right, customs in Brazil seized and dumped my gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I am in UK for Christmas and have a new selection. After talking on here I am going with test/tren/mast.

First jab was in delt, some pip but not unmanageable. Did experience the "test flu " for a couple of days but all good now.

First experience with tren so will try and keep things updated here.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Any grief from customs mate or just the usual ticking off?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Never even contacted me lol, I sent two parcels, one with gear and one with pins etc, the pins arrived the gear did not!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

but there's now a guy in customs built like Arnie :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, free loader lol

Starting to feel a difference already, all round feeling of well being. No more test flu symptoms. Gym session was good with great pump!!! I know pump means nothing but it feels great LOL.

Pleased to report of no tren cough, I read somewhere that if you are using test in same jab to load the tren first then the test. Apparently injecting the test first can prevent the cough, don't know if that is a fact but things are ok so far.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Haven't done deadlifts in a while but did them the other day, went easy at 155k and the DOM's are unreal lol.

Things have settled down now and no more "test flu" symptoms. Hoping for some good things on cycle.


----------



## BillyBoy (Jul 15, 2012)

Following this mate.

How's the Tren agreeing with you? Any sides, other than an 185KG dead lift


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL, beat me to my post.

185k deadlift the other night, only other thing I have noticed is slight trouble sleeping at night. Trensomnia????


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

very impressed with watching you lift the 185kg dead mate

good work ?

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

cheers, feel it now Lol

need to get close to that pb Ronnie, 200 for 6 !!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

first signs of my cycle today, shoulders coming in which is always first for me. strength is going up, body weight up and waist size shrinking!!!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> LOL, beat me to my post.
> 
> 185k deadlift the other night, only other thing I have noticed is slight trouble sleeping at night. Trensomnia????


With regards to the not sleeping well, I am having the absolute opposite issue, most of my time outside of the gym is spent falling asleep since work and Uni has finished for the year? I've not had any issues at all with Trensomnia, is it simply a case, would you say, that everybody is different?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Am sure everyone is different, I feared the "cough" night sweats and dreams of which I have had none


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, was deadlifts again yesterday.

Pulled 185 for 7 which felt good, tried my pb of 205 but couldn't budge it, LOL

Not been on the cycle too long but getting subtle changes coming through, I am not eating masses as I am trying to stay lean. It looks pleasing though and scales are going up slowly. I am guessing the condition is down to tren. Feel warm all the time which isn't a bad thing in this weather.

I've upped the doses slightly too


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Chest/delts/tris today

weights still going up and to be honest I think I could have done more which is a bit of a bugger but there you go.

Managed 110k on dec bench and 40k db incline presses of which I got 9 reps soooooooooo let myself down by not going higher. Anyway live to fight another day.

Had a niggling shoulder injury that I am nursing somewhat so all in all was quite pleasing.

That's it now until Xmas is over so Merry Christmas!

Trained with Ronnie Cutler so am always more motivated when training in a pair!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have dropped tren because of the sleep issues, you need to rest too grow.

I am about to pin my first 2 ml of Omnidec, Sus and Deca...

Also doing peps with it so should get a great rebound having done no gear since August.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

My sleep is fine now, getting 8-9 hours a night which is cool. Never tried peps or know anything about them TBH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had never used them myself until Pscarb introduced me to them mate.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting, journal time Milky lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mightymariner said:


> Interesting, journal time Milky lol


I am using MOD GRF and GHRP2 mate, the shots are a bit odd but they are IMO better than growth.

3 shots a day IQ and you have to not eat around them.

Paul is a top man where they are concerned, check out his website, think he goes into it on there.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Finished cycle today although I did drop tren 2 weeks ago because of the coughing!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Two months on after cycle and I only lost 1 kilo so it was my best cycle ever, seem to have retained most if not all of my strength too.

Going to try my planned t-bullet cycle next week now as I will be working away again and hope to build on these gains.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds really gd mate!!! Im just plodding along!!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

one week into cycle of bullets one a day and I look like ive been on test prop for 2 weeks, all looking good with no sides yet


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Three weeks into t bullets and I look like im on test prop, I am amazed to be honest. I tried two a day before and had to stop because of back pumps. One a day is certainly better for me.

Weights are going up steadily and apart from the odd spot I don't have any side effects. I wish I had tried one a day before.

Will continue as planned for 8 weeks.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am currently in Russia. I am on a camp and the word basic doesn't do the gym facilities here justice LOL

When I return I will bring my dipping belt. The training will be right at the lowest of basic. Might be fun to see if any gain can be made without too much equipment.

Will keep a log on here. Food is a big problem but I can bring some stuff with me. Also I have seen musclefoods pre packed meals too so that could be a boost.

workouts might be

weighted dips

OH press

bent lat raises

skulls

weighted chins

weighted close grip pull up

curls

front squats

SLDL

calf raises


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay back at work now. A visit to the physio has confirmed i have wrecked my back doing 200 kilo deadlift last Christmas. He tells me it will never get much better. Bottom 3 vertebrae keep fusing together.

My workout at site this week:

workout 1

Weighted dips

Over head press

tri pushdowns

workout two

Bent barbbell row

chins

curls

workout 3

Front squats

SLDL

because of lack of weights I really concentrated on feel. You really can make 60 kilo feel like 100 !!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try a foam roller MM..

theyre not fusing they getting VERY stiff tho i`d guess..

i was a lil bit concerned how tight my backs been feeling trying to squat, 3 years post fusion now, i was worried my next vert up was wearing already..

1 week with a roller.. i have a different back..

i go to see my chiro regularly and just before x mas he actually said come 1x every 7 weeks.

cos of the sht ive put my back thru moving i was back to 1x aweek..

i`m not gonna start extending the gap between visits and treat my back management as seriously as i did prefusion.. cos ive been a lzy wnaker..

try partial deads


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

From what he says the bottom three join and move together!!!! causes pain in nerves around lower back until he cracks them apart again.

Partial deads from rack when I get home.

What's with the foam roller?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=38708

are you tallking bout the sacral joint? yes some of them are fused everyones are..

right then if he says he`s cracking them apart they aint fused, theyre very tight. cracking the back relieves tension soz removes the tension. a foam roller can do this by applying pressure to the muscles insertion points (as does stretching)

my chiro doesnt crack me now im fused he just uses this gun that he pings up and down my spine at certain points and uses a lot of finger tip stuff, all very cool..

the lower back tends to mean the lumbar vertebrae, ie L5 -L1

i had my S1/L5 fused.. ( ithink lol) i cant be arsed to google it but i think S3-5 are fused by the body in everyone)

what you may have which is what i had is a narrowing of the joint, in my case i``d lost the fluid that keeps the disc nice n plump n firm, but tis more liekly you damaged your back deadlifting a weight to far, its still tweaky all this time later and the bodys dealing with it by stiffening the muscles to protect the joint further..

of course i`m no expert..


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

maybe he chose wrong words. pretty good description there Cal. Aches all the time and to be honest when it is at it's worse I struggle to get out of chair.

Still once I am moving I can go to gym lol


----------

